# My 310kg deadlift from today



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

was a pleasant surprise PB as deads have been weak recently , will pull 330kg before end of year hopefully


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Good work buddy!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Incredible mate. You're a real inspiration to aspiring strongmen.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I love the little 'get in' shake of the fists!!

Fcuking fair play mate, my **** would fall out!!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

That's awesome, insane to even think about lifting that weight


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great lifting m8 well done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers lads alot of work yet to be up there but its improving


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Outstanding big man.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

arnoldisnumerou said:


> Outstanding big man.


cheers buddy


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Like i have said,keep it together and you will be awsome.......you realy will,reps given..


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Like i have said,keep it together and you will be awsome.......you realy will,reps given..


cheers big un :beer:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done big fella!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Impressive lift buddy, inspiring stuff. :thumbup1:


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow! that's is seriously awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fcking cracking lift mate

It was almost filmed in quick time, but like Charlie Chaplin lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks guys once again, just weird have a weak few weaks on it and then boom, had a week off before today which i feel helped alot


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pure brute strength


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

BOOM!!!!

Awesome lift mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers g-man :thumb:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

awesome. well done fella.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

great lift mate

but is form not a little bit off? correct me if am wrong but youd be stronger starting with hips lower and keeping lower using more leg strength?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

Well in mate impressive


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

good lift you beast.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> cheers g-man :thumb:


Got to say mate I hope that in a few years I can lift that much. Thats unreal.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Great to meet you mate, cracking lifting


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice work man


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great work Rick


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

nice bit of motivation b4 i go hit the gym .awesome power mate


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

You my friend are a tank well done, I can only dream of pulling that for now...


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great lift rick mates my 190 luk like I have the strength of a kid


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you've exceeded beast mode mate.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair b*lls Rick....brilliant mate!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Belting lifting Rick m8


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've said it before and I'll say it again ...... Animal!!


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Fantastic strength..

Might sound like a 'noob' question but what does that guy do to you before you're lift? :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> was a pleasant surprise PB as deads have been weak recently , will pull 330kg before end of year hopefully


brilliant mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well played big man! Epic lift.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate! Spinach is defo working :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chris jenkins said:


> Great to meet you mate, cracking lifting


thanks Chris, great meeting and competing with you aswell buddy, hope the injury is nothing serious

As i said the highlight of my day was you axle press, insane lifting mate well done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys back to the drawing board try sort form out and strengthen legs to get them in and pull 330


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Great lift Rick mate you made it look easy!

Can I ask you and all the other strongmen wtf actually motivates you to lift so heavy?

Me personally I just can't be assed


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Great lift Rick mate you made it look easy!
> 
> Can I ask you and all the other strongmen wtf actually motivates you to lift so heavy?
> 
> Me personally I just can't be assed


You lazy??? no way,,,,pmsl

Mate,lifting big iron is such a buzzzz..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Breda said:


> Great lift Rick mate you made it look easy!
> 
> Can I ask you and all the other strongmen wtf actually motivates you to lift so heavy?
> 
> Me personally I just can't be assed


LOL. Lifting heavy is so much easier than all that 'c'mon another two reps, squeeze 'em out' nonsense you get in the gym

Over and done with in a crack.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Rick89 said:


> thanks Chris, great meeting and competing with you aswell buddy, hope the injury is nothing serious
> 
> As i said the highlight of my day was you axle press, insane lifting mate well done


Ah thanks for saying that bro, very nice of you. You looked strong on everything, pleasure to compete with you


----------



## Mark Bradshaw (Mar 18, 2013)

Outstanding! That's some serious determination right there. Kudos!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Just watched a few other other vids of you lifting heavy stuff... good work


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Dan 45 said:


> Fantastic strength..
> 
> Might sound like a 'noob' question but what does that guy do to you before you're lift? :confused1:


 :confused1:


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Dan 45 said:


> :confused1:


Smelling salts.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan 45 said:


> :confused1:


hey buddy sorry i missed this

its smelling torks (amonia), like being hit in the face and causes quick strong aggresson to attack the bar

ive dieted down alot leaner and am no 16.5 stone and going for 320 deadlift this week will try and film it if possible


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great lift mate, watched a few other of your vids, very inspiring to say the least


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Great lift mate, watched a few other of your vids, very inspiring to say the least


thanks mate im competing for the welsh under 105kg title in 2 weeks and trianing is goin very well


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly thats f**king mint!!!! Watched a couple of your vids on youtube and have been reading your journal and I can't weight to start lifting that sorta weight in a few years like haha. Well done mate!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Honestly thats f**king mint!!!! Watched a couple of your vids on youtube and have been reading your journal and I can't weight to start lifting that sorta weight in a few years like haha. Well done mate!!


cheers buddy

training is going very well this year going to be some big numbers hopefully get this under 105kg out my system and smash some big weights

end of year goals are

squat 270

front squat 200

deadlift 330

bench 180

overhead 160


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Subbed, can only dream of lifting that heavy!

Leafy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

leafman said:


> Subbed, can only dream of lifting that heavy!
> 
> Leafy


thanks mate nothing that cant be done with bit of graft in the gym


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thats mad, nice lift and goodluck on 330kg at end of year


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jason88 said:


> Thats mad, nice lift and goodluck on 330kg at end of year


thanks mate

attempting 320 this week, 330 is there with out doubt by end of yr


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> training is going very well this year going to be some big numbers hopefully get this under 105kg out my system and smash some big weights
> 
> ...


They are some impressive targets mate. Your going to smash that 330kg by June/July the rate your going be more like 350kg by end of the year. Do you feel you have a chance of winning the comp your going in or is it more getting the experience?? I don't know what sort of weights are pulled at these events so unsure how your weights stand against them.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> They are some impressive targets mate. Your going to smash that 330kg by June/July the rate your going be more like 350kg by end of the year. Do you feel you have a chance of winning the comp your going in or is it more getting the experience?? I don't know what sort of weights are pulled at these events so unsure how your weights stand against them.


well if everything goes to plan my strength is defo capable of podium but in strongman you never know what will happen few little mistakes can be difference between first and last and there are some insane lifters im going against as its the best under 105 lifters in wales

the events are

250kg deadlift for max reps

380 yoke down 20mtr

axle clean adn press every rep 120kg

140 farmers into 200 duck walk

130 stone oer yoke max reps


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> well if everything goes to plan my strength is defo capable of podium but in strongman you never know what will happen few little mistakes can be difference between first and last and there are some insane lifters im going against as its the best under 105 lifters in wales
> 
> the events are
> 
> ...


I imagine it is tight with finishes in that kind of comp. Just that last rep or split second could be the difference between podium and last. Is there a website or anything about the comp? Would love to have a look.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pull!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice lift Rick, 330 easy by end of year mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Nice lift Rick, 330 easy by end of year mate.


cheers buddy for sure and the plan is to do it lean and in shape aswell ;-)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad this thread is still giving you the credit you deserve buddy,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

I could have sworn I posted in this thread once before...

Anyway, wicked pull that m8, 310kg man, must be such a buzz !

There's what ppl like me lift, then the big transition to animal then what you guys lift 

Wicked stuff man.


----------

